# Jackson RV Goes Floating



## flipper42 (Apr 8, 2011)

gotta love insurance lol


----------



## yak1 (Jan 28, 2006)

I hate it when that happens.


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

Always blame the dog...whether it’s on who farted or who dunked your $250k RV in the lake.


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

Fricking nightmare for an adjuster I hate RV water claims. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

You'd think a Jackson RV would float better than that...


----------

